# هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*هدية لأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة*

سلام و نعمة يا أحلى أعضاء​ 
أنا النهاردة صممت 5 صور للمنتدي و لأعضاءة ​ 
ممكن لو حد حب يستخدمها فى التوقيع بتاعة​ 
يتفضل أكيد بدون تردد​ 
أسيبكم مع الصور​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 
أتمنى الصور تكون عجبتكم و أستمتعتم بيها ​ 
وأنتظرونى فى مجموعة أخرى​ 
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم يا أحبة​ 



 

الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )​ 
الجزء الثالث من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ) ​


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

صور رائعة يا فراشة
سيتم اضافتهم الى صفحة التواقيع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/files/logos.html


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



My Rock قال:


> صور رائعة يا فراشة





My Rock قال:


> سيتم اضافتهم الى صفحة التواقيع
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/files/logos.html​


 

مرورك و ردك هم الأروع يا زعيم

و ميرسى كتير على تعليقك الجميل​ 
و على أضافة الصور لصفحة التواقيع الرائعة دى​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك​


----------



## استفانوس (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

سلام ونعمة
في الحقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر
بالفعل حبك للرب وللمنتدى يزداد كل يوم جمال وروعة
اسأل الرب ان يبارك حياتك لتبقي معطاءة 
لمن احبك واسلم نفسه لاجل خلاصك
وقام لتبريرك سلمت يداك ومشكورة على المجهود الرائع
الذي استحق بالفعل اجمل الصور
ومشكورة على هذه الهدية الرائعة
الرب يبارك حياتك
والى الامام يافراشة المنتدى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ربنا يخليكى لينا يا احلى فراشه فى احلى منتدى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> في الحقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر
> بالفعل حبك للرب وللمنتدى يزداد كل يوم جمال وروعة
> اسأل الرب ان يبارك حياتك لتبقي معطاءة
> ...



يا ربي بجد كلمات تشجيع رائعة

وفرحتى لا تتوصف الأول روك و بعدين حضرتك

أنا بجد ماستهلش الردود الجميلة دى

و يعلم ربى يسوع أد اية حبى للمنتدى كل يوم يذيد

و أصلى أنة مايحرمنيش ولا يبعدنى عنة 

ربنا يباركك أخى العزيز استفانوس​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ربنا يخليكى لينا يا احلى فراشه فى احلى منتدى ​


 
ميرسى يا احلى يوحنا على ردك الجميل​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

يا بنتى حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى لغاية امتى هنعلمك تكتبى
ايه يرسى دى حاجه جديده بتتاكل و ايه هلى ده سؤال ولا استفسار
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

الله الله  الله  الله  يا فراشة 
تسلم  ايديك  
ربنا  يبارك  موهبتك دي 
حقيقي  روووووووووووووووووووعه​


----------



## ++اثناسيوس++ (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

صور جميله جداااااااا يا فرشه انا هستعير منك 5 صور بس واحفظهم عندي ​


----------



## استفانوس (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و أصلى أنة مايحرمنيش ولا يبعدنى عنة​


 
*آمــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا بنتى حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى لغاية امتى هنعلمك تكتبى
> 
> ايه يرسى دى حاجه جديده بتتاكل و ايه هلى ده سؤال ولا استفسار
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
خلا صلحتهم لازم تحرجنى يا يوحنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








فادية قال:


> الله الله الله الله يا فراشة
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك دي
> ...




ربنا يخليكى يا غالية يا احلى اخت و اجمل صديقة :Love_Letter_Send:​




++اثناسيوس++ قال:


> صور جميله جداااااااا يا فرشه انا هستعير منك 5 صور بس واحفظهم عندي ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
5 بس لا خدهم كلهم لوكشة واحدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ميرسى يا باشا على الرد الحلو 
نورت منتدى الكنيسى​





استفانوس قال:


> *آمــــــــــــــــــين*​




ميرسى يا رب يخليك 
آمين يا ربي يسوع آمين​


----------



## +مادونا+ (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

بجد روعه  جميله جدااااااااااااااا حبيبتى ميرسى يا احلى فراشه فى المنتدى


----------



## peace_86 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

كلهن حلوات وجميلات..
الرب يباركك عزيزتي فراشة ميحية..

إسمحيلي أنقله لمنتدى الكنيسة الخليجية..
شكراً ليك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



+مادونا+ قال:


> بجد روعه جميله جدااااااااااااااا حبيبتى ميرسى يا احلى فراشه فى المنتدى


ميرسى يا احلى مادونا :new8:



peace_86 قال:


> كلهن حلوات وجميلات..
> الرب يباركك عزيزتي فراشة مسيحية..
> 
> إسمحيلي أنقله لمنتدى الكنيسة الخليجية..
> شكراً ليك



ربنا يباركك يا بيس يا ابن الملك

ميرسى كتير على ردك الجميل

و أتفضل أنقلهم من دواعى سرورى اخى المبارك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

تم أضافة 5 صور أخرى فى رأس الموضوع​


----------



## Meriamty (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



ميرسى جداااا يا فرااااااااشه على الهديه الجميلة دى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## twety (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

حلوووووووووووووين خالص
يافراشتنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جداااا يا فرااااااااشه على الهديه الجميلة دى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك





twety قال:


> حلوووووووووووووين خالص
> يافراشتنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى خالص حبايبى على ردودكم الراااااااااااااائعة

:new8:​


----------



## K A T Y (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

_*بجد يا فروشة فوق التحفة*_​ 
_*تسلم ايديك يا قمر*_​ 
_*وبجد مجهود جميل ورائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك*_​


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

*صور جميله جدا *
*واضح المجهود المبذول *
*شكرا على تعبك يا فراشه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



K A T Y قال:


> _*بجد يا فروشة فوق التحفة*_
> 
> 
> _*تسلم ايديك يا قمر*_​
> ...




الله يسلمك يا قمر

ميرسى حبيبتى على تعليقك الجميل​




BITAR قال:


> *صور جميله جدا *
> 
> *واضح المجهود المبذول *
> 
> *شكرا على تعبك يا فراشه*​




ميرسى يا بيتر على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

_حلوين مووووووووووووت

سلم ايدك يا جميله

ممكن اقتبس منك واحد واحطه فى التوقيع بتاعى:beee:

ميرسى يا فراشتنا_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على الصور الروعة دى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*



totty قال:


> _حلوين مووووووووووووت_
> 
> 
> _سلم ايدك يا جميله_
> ...




لا مش ممكن :59:

الله يسلمك يا قمرررررر

خد اللى عايزة يا باشا انت تأشر بس واحنا ناكل على طول :new6:




احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على الصور الروعة دى



ميرسى كتير ليك


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

حقيق روووووووووووعة وانا متمننا لانة انا معاكم بهاذا الموقع واريد ان اكون دوما معكم اخوكم دوما وليس يوما  

                                                                                        رامي البغدادي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

شكرآ اخونا المبارك رامى على ردك الحلو

واهلآ بيك فى منتديات الكنيسة

نورتنا و سعداء بأنضمامك لينا​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

صور جميلة اوى يافراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة*

ميرسى حبيبتى ايرينى :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*روعه يا فرووشه*
*دايما مدلعنها*
*الي الامام *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اي خودمة يا ميرو

احنا لينا كام اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة يعني

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sfsf (2 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة..
صور رائعة جدا!
ليحفظك الرب فراشة جميلة تطير فرحة في سماء الإيمان والسلام بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

sfsf قال:


> سلام ونعمة..
> صور رائعة جدا!
> ليحفظك الرب فراشة جميلة تطير فرحة في سماء الإيمان والسلام بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح.


 ميرسي جدا على الرد الجميل

نورت الموضوع وبجد مبسوطة ان اول مشاركاتك تكون في موضوعي

بتمنالك وقت جميل و مبارك معانا

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جمال يا فراشة شكرا جدا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

لالالا احنا مانقدرش على الحاجات الحلوة دى
بجد حلوين اوى


----------



## اللص المخلْص (3 نوفمبر 2008)

فنانة والرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> جمال يا فراشة شكرا جدا


ميرسي كتييييييير على الرد الجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> لالالا احنا مانقدرش على الحاجات الحلوة دى
> بجد حلوين اوى


 هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا مرمر حبيبتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اللص المخلْص قال:


> فنانة والرب يباركك


 ربنا يخليك ميرسي جدا​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مجهود متميز ربنا يبارك حضرتك*
*لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى اعجابى بتصميماتك وذوقك فى اختيار الألوان *
*عاشق الفوتوشوب*​*بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كمان مجنونة فوتوشوب هههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا بهاء لتشجيعك الرائع لي​


----------

